
Making Arteries with an Off-The-Shelf 3D Printer - rutenspitz
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-23/3d-printer-hacked-to-make-human-arteries
======
jakobegger
This is exciting.

My son has a congenital heart defect, and will have Fontan surgery in a few
months, an operation in which a short PTFE tube will be inserted between his
vena cava and the pulmonary arteries. While PTFE is generally well tolerated,
he will need to take blood thinners for his entire life to reduce the risk of
embolisms.

The prospect of one day being able to print an artificial vein, from materials
that do not increase the risk of embolisoms, with an optimal fluid dynamic
profile, possible even one that could grow with the patient... That's a very
exciting thought.

------
mavhc
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/1/9/e1500758](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/1/9/e1500758)

